# ALABAMA SHOW - JULY 18, 2009



## ABBADOGS-SOUTHEAST (Jun 1, 2009)




----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

glad to see something in alabama but this is not my cup of tea tell Melissa to give me a ring when you get a weight pull event up and going This is Laura by the way and if interested there will be a adba club coming up in north alabama soon from the Alabama Bulldoggers Association. Good luck guys and good job


----------



## ABBADOGS-SOUTHEAST (Jun 1, 2009)

We would love to have weight pull at this event, if you and the rest of your club would like to come out and do some free demos of some working dog events, just let me know and I will be glad to set it up! LOCATION OF EVENT CHANGED. PLEASE NOTE THIS IS CORRECTED BANNER:


----------



## ABBADOGS-SOUTHEAST (Jun 1, 2009)

Back to the top...


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

i guess i will be there i got do the weight pull demo come meet bango in person he is giving free kisses to kids 90 and under


----------

